# Question for SD Bowhunters?!?!



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi i am going to be bowhunting for the first time next year. I am 16 years of age and was wondering two things for bowhunting in SD. Do i still have to go to a bowhunter education course even thought i am 16? What is the legal age in SD to hunt by yourself? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes you have to take the Archery education class and you have to be 16 to hunt by yourself


----------

